# My standards Conformation? Your opinion, please?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

My female 10 mo old standard poodle, Dreamer. How does she look, conformation wise? I am doing agility, obedience, and rally with her. I was thinking about growing her coat and doing akc, or maybe ukc.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9694909327/


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, I am a junior, and I'm really not all tht interested in conformation. But I want my points for handling. Shes not old enough for agility shows, and shes not ready for obedience. I really want to do something with her. I will probably ask her breeder, but since I moved I don't see her that much.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Ellie, You have her stretched way too much. Make her square in her stance with the back legs back just slight from that. It is hard to give an opinion when she is set up like this because she looks too long. You know I llove her because she is a very smart & sweet little girl. Of course she us also Racer's sister 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

closer to this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You should try UKC with her.  She is very pretty, but it will take months to grow her hair out enough for AKC. You can show her right now in UKC. She should do well there.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unfortunately your photo will not show up for me, so I cannot give you an opinion 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this better?

020 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Much better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

DreamAgility, you have a nice girl, she has nice conformation, and would do well at UKC shows, esp. if she will stack for you like that on her own. I would like to see more under jaw on her --that is her chin, but still a pleasing face, and no dog is perfect so do not let that deter you. As far as AKC, you need so much coat, and if you are not into, then get her UKC Ch and work on performance. It is great seeing an enthusiastic junior in the ring, have FUN!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Ellie is such a great young lady & very capable trainer. All of her dogs work wonderfully in agility! Dreamer is much further along than her brother who likes to play. I know both of these pups have bright futures.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Anna!

Jacknic: What do you mean by more chin? Is there something I could do to improve it?

I spoke to my mom, and shes not interested in letting me do conformation right now. Maybe when I am driving and have a job things will be different.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Plenty of time for confirmation later if you want to pursue it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Your mom might think it is expensive. UKC is very reasonable for everyone, but Junior handlers are usually no charge at all! At least, in California Junior Showmanship is free. Plus, you can get a temporary registration on her if you have AKC papers. Maybe if your Mom hears that she would reconsider. If you aren't interested, that's another thing, but conformation is good training for your girl, too.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Outwest, I think she was thinking more of what she would have to buy and pay for to be able to show, as well as driving to classes. But maybe if I tell her about the junior fee she'll think differently. Thank you!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

"Jacknic: What do you mean by more chin? Is there something I could do to improve it?" 


DreamAgility I am talking about your dog's head structure, a dog's chin is called underjaw, the underjaw is in the same place your chin would be --the lower jaw. You could maybe leave a little hair on it when her face is shaved but it would have to blend it.


----------

